# New 2.5ft DIY Background



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

My newest DIY background and base, will be getting the final coat of sealer tomorrow.

Will start making some 'rocks' to match it tomorrow and will start to do the fake plant pods. I might also have a go at making some fake tree roots if i get a chance.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

very nice!


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

Wait.. How'd/what did you do?

Case where the picture doesn't answer all the questions!


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

What ya wanting to know, happy to answer questions


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

Final coat of epoxy done, now onto making some decor


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

The tank will be moved back inside today, will be doing a few fill and drains. I had also resealed this tank so fingers crossed it all holds lol


----------



## welok (Jul 20, 2015)

Looks absolutely awesome! Is it foam insulation sculpted and covered by epoxy? What kind of epoxy do you use that is fish safe?


----------



## Alasse (Mar 12, 2009)

welok said:


> Looks absolutely awesome! Is it foam insulation sculpted and covered by epoxy? What kind of epoxy do you use that is fish safe?


There is no foam, it is made of pretty much all render, the corners have some plastic tubing for the intake and heater, the output will come out just above the main 3D area (this setup requires a canister filter)
The epoxy is mainly used for fibreglass and is safe once cured


----------

